# User-Agent issue



## dpalme (Aug 9, 2010)

I am trying to get an application to work and here is what I received from the developer of the app:




> Are you using a .htaccess file OR does your hosting provider block HTTP
> access based on the contents of the HTTP "User-Agent" request header? If
> so, that is likely the problem. Dave's Uploader uses a special "User-Agent"
> value of:
> ...



I am not using an .htaccess file in the directory that his part is installed to, and I have not set any user agents that I am aware of, and I looked at the httpd.conf file and did not see any user-agent entries.....

Am I missing something here? Is there something else I should check?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dpalme (Aug 9, 2010)

As an update he sent me another email saying that the when he tries to send an http post request nothing is sent back, http gets he said work.

I have no idea how to test this or where to go from here so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Douglas


----------

